# New GTO owner



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I just purchased a 6 speed 05 Goat which is an awesome muscle car in every sense of the word. There is one sticky point however. I am wondering if the noise I hear in the gears when I shift for easy driving( between 2 and 3000rpms), is normal. The shifter action is smooth but there is a slight but noticable audible
clunking when going between 1st and 2nd gear. http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/coolgleamA.gif


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase! Welcome to the herd.
As far as the noise, I have never noticed anything like that on mine.
You are probably still under the factory warranty, so just hop over to yoour local Pontiac store and have them check it out.

Again, welcome!

Oh, and it's customary to provide pics so we can all tell you how sweet your ride is! :rofl: 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for your warm welcome Russ,

I am estatic over this GTO machine. I appreciate your suggestion and I will have my local pontiac dealer check it out. I just hate to part with the car at all.

How do I provide pics? I am new to this forum.

Again, thank you for your advice.

Frank
:agree


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Thank you for your warm welcome Russ,
> 
> I am estatic over this GTO machine. I appreciate your suggestion and I will have my local pontiac dealer check it out. I just hate to part with the car at all.
> 
> ...


You are quite welcome Frank. Always glad to make an aquaintance with someone who has the forward thinking intelligence to chose the best hp for the money out there!

As far as pics, you will need to go and get yourself an account (free) on an image hosting site like, Photobucket or Imageshack, just to name a few.
Once you have your account set up, take some pics, upload to your album and then you can select the link to the forum image and post it in your message.
When someone opens a thread that contains your post, the GTO Forum sight will grab the pic from your image hosting site automatically and display it directly in your post.

It's pretty simple, really. Sound like a lot to do, but if you're gonna jump into this message forum thing with both feet, you are gonna need the proper tools.

If you have any other questions about how to post etc, don't hesitate to ask.
Remember, we were all noobs once!

Time to arty: 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I will give photobucket a try so I can immerse myself in GTO territory. 
Thank you.

Frank


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

mine does the same thing, i just attributed it to shifer linkage or gear mesh noise. everything seems to work fine, but maybe i'll have it looked at.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah...I don't usually think about the noise but at times, I find myself experimenting to find the optimal light acceleration combination to sustain the noise and that really shouldn't happen. I mean the 6 speed received many praises as being exceptionally smooth but at this point, I cannot concur with that in my GTO. It's worth a look over however, and if it's within normal parameters of the 6 speed, I will certainly live with it because the GTO rocks.


----------



## Mr. Sinister (Nov 18, 2007)

i've noticed that the t-56 in the gto is different than any other manual i've driven. i've had a m-22 4 speed in an old stingray, several t-5's in mustangs and a wrx 5 speed. the gto's trans feels more notchy and the clutch engagement and inner clearances a bit more loose. not necessarily in a bad way though.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, you have lots of experience with manuals so your comparisions and descriptors are better than mine. I'll share my findings with you from Pontiac service center.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Russ,

I opened up an account on photobucket as suggested and would like to post my GTO picture next to my name. I can't seem to accomplish this easy feat. Can you offer assistance? 

That is funny though about the extra 75 horses by holding down the traction control button. It would be in true Pontiac tradition to have something like that. I owned a 455 74' trans am that was detuned because of the nadar smog laws but could easliy have it's hp bumped up with some massaging.
Anyhow, I'm not trying holding down the TC as I'm still learning al about the awesome power of the GTO.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Hey Russ,
> 
> I opened up an account on photobucket as suggested and would like to post my GTO picture next to my name. I can't seem to accomplish this easy feat. Can you offer assistance?
> Frank


Well, it's good that you got yourself a photobucket account. That's the first step.
But.......
There is a difference in posting a picture, and adding a picture to your name.

The photos that you see on the left, next to someone's screen name is called an avatar. You don't need to go to photobucket for an avatar.
If you look at the control bar at the top of this page, you will see a heading titled "UserCP."
This is your user control panel. From here, you can select an avatar and create a signature.
Click on the userCP and you'll see your user options on the left side. To create a signature, which is what you see at the end of an actual post, click on "edit signature" and you can create one there. you can add a picture to your signature, like you see mine, at the end of this post.
You can also create your avatar.
To create an avatar, click on the "edit avatar" link and you can follow the instructions there. There is a place where you can browse your own computer and select a photo you want to use as an avatar. Browse the avatars and sig of other members to give yourself some ideas and guidance.

Now, if you want to add a pic to your post, that's where photobucket comes in. After you have uploaded a photo to photobucket, you will see several url's listed under your photo. The one at the bottom that says : "IMG Code" This is the url that you want to use to post a picture in your post.
just right click on the url, select copy and then paste the url into your post. When you are creating your post or thread, you will not see the actual picture until you actually post your thread. Then, each time someone opens your thread, your picture will appear in your post.

Hope this clears things up.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

You are definately the go to person here. Thank you for such clear instructions and the time to help a new goat.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> You are definately the go to person here. Thank you for such clear instructions and the time to help a new goat.
> 
> Frank


Just doin my part for the community! :cheers


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

:cheers welcome to the herd,
congrats on the goat


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you brazonGTO,

I've owned many cars but I've always wanted a GTO. It's an amazing car at any price.
I love the color of yours.
Happy motoring.

Frank ( A proud member of the illustrious herd)


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*congrats!!!*

congrats frank!!! I'm kinda new and this forum has helped me out alot on my upcoming installs!!!arty:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks- I'm still trying to post my GTO next to my name but the upload won't take. I'm sure I'll figure it out. Russ has helped with very good instructions but I'm challanged with a new imac and the mouse does not right click. 
I think my jpeg is too large but Iphoto does not re-size the image.
Your GTO looks amazing!

Happy motoring.
Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Thanks- I'm still trying to post my GTO next to my name but the upload won't take. I'm sure I'll figure it out. Russ has helped with very good instructions but I'm challanged with a new imac and the mouse does not right click.
> I think my jpeg is too large but Iphoto does not re-size the image.
> Your GTO looks amazing!
> 
> ...


Hey Frank,
With a one button Mac mouse, I think you have to highlight what you want to copy and press alt+c (on a Mac, I think the alt key is the one beside the space bar with the apple on it) and then to paste, it would be alt+v.

Please take this with a grain of salt, cause, despite my screen name, I am no Mac expert!  

And I know nothing about iPhoto!

Good luck with it.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Again Russ,
I've tried using the alt c and alt v.
Where or what part of the GTO Forum do I paste it too? I've tried everything including dragging the photo but the forum won't take it.
I was able to resize the photo on photobucket but have no luck in following the previous strps getting it to the forum.
You know, its not even a good photo of the GTO but I want it there anyway.
Sorry I'm so challenged here.
http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/confused2.gif

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Hi Again Russ,
> I've tried using the alt c and alt v.
> Where or what part of the GTO Forum do I paste it too? I've tried everything including dragging the photo but the forum won't take it.
> I was able to resize the photo on photobucket but have no luck in following the previous strps getting it to the forum.
> ...


Ok, no problem. Let's do this one step at a time.
Let's do the photo post first, then we'll work on your avatar.

Ok, so you have a pic up on photobucket.
Go to your album, and click on the "IMG Code" at the bottom of the picture. One that is highlighted, then do alt+c, that will copy the link to your clipboard.
Then go to the forum. In the window where you type your post, click on the open window, some where in the message field, then do alt+v and that should past the img code url right into your post. What you will see is a line of type that looks something like this:

http://i4.photobucket, blah, blah, blah

Before you actually click on the "submit post" button, you will not see your image, only the code.

Once your post is up in the forum, your pic should show up.

Try this and see how it works.
I'll wait. :rofl: 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I beleive I accomplished something. The picture does show but not under my name. Perhaps it will show from now own. 
I was previously clicking on the "img code" but clicking on the actal box with the jmg file copied it with one click.

Can you see the car?

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I'm trying again- I don't believe it showed.

Frank


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe you nailed it rasp.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yea Frank! Now you got it!

:cheers 

arty: 

Russ


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Just a correction...*

..On the Mac, the alt key is the same as the option key. The one you are looking for is the Command key, which is the one next to the space bar with the apple on it. Also, in photobucket, if you just click the img code under the picture you should see a small yellow box that says, "copied". Then all you have to do is go to the post and command-V.

Also, to get the same result as a right click on the Apple, you will want to hold the ctrl key while clicking. Hope this helps. Once you get used to the Mac, you will never go back to a PC


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hurray- I'll have a toast to all of you!

Thank you.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow- I did not know the imac was able to handle the right click.....that was my only complaint so thank you for settling that one. This GTO forum has already paid off in other areas. 

Thank you!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all Goats out there. 

Now, I've only had my GTO for 3 weeks, and I'm not looking to do modifications- so far I've only purchased a car cover and a rear license plate "GTO" frame. 
I am just curious if anyone out there has experience with the Magna Super Charger system that claims another 120+ HP at a cost of $6600.00.
I would be curious if there are changes in the sound of the engine, and if the life of the engine or power train would be compromised with such an increase in HP.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics Frank and Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours!

The only question I can answer about the Maggie, is, that, yes, it does change the sounds in the engine bay. 
With a Maggie installed, you will hear a distinctive whine from it, which will get louder as you accelerated. However, that ain't a bad thing!

Just watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGveOp7aC1Q

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks on the picks- I may have to wait a while to get better ones living here in the mountains. 

I thought there would be a whining sound.


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I was also meaning to tell you that your 70 Goat machine is always the one I wanted- perfect silver color as well. You must have difficult choices to make when you cruise.
Thanks again for all of your help.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> I was also meaning to tell you that your 70 Goat machine is always the one I wanted- perfect silver color as well. You must have difficult choices to make when you cruise.
> Thanks again for all of your help.
> ...


Thanks Frank! 
Yep, I'm pretty proud of her. Don't see many Palladium Silver GTOs around. It's one uf the less common colors.
I Gotta be honest though when I say this, for overall driving, I'll take my 04 anyday of the week!  (did I say that?)
Forgive me John Delorean! :cheers 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I certainlt understand. I sold a 74 pontiac with a 455 to buy this GTO. There is npo comparision and life is too short.
I' glad you were able to keep both. 

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope all are plenty full the day after TG.

Regarding the clunking I hear going between 1,2,and 3rd gears under normal driving conditions, I am taking the GTO to Pontiac service today. I'll let you all know what they find/say.

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*6 speed clunking*

Mr. Sinister,

I've just returned from the Pontiac Service dept. The guy took a ride with me and basically said the sounds heard at regular take off and between 2 and 3 thousand rpm's are normal. Upon returning to the dealer, he printed a report that was issued for the corvette, cadillac and gto's with the tremec 6-speed specifically recommending no repairs. 
So there you have it. I feel better but will certainly look to purchase the extended warrenty when the time comes. 

Frank


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

My transmission sounds like it is ready to explode at a moments notice.

Completely normal


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Seriously? Do you think this guy needed to look further into the sound?


----------



## Mr. Black (Apr 10, 2006)

No

I am sure what you are hearing is the same thing mine does. 

I have no worries.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great- thanks and nice pics.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Seriously? Do you think this guy needed to look further into the sound?


My shifting is smooth and quiet. NO noises. Slack in the linkage being normal and making noises....At what threshold does the slack and noise become not normal? I have owned MANY stick cars and trucks in my time, and none were noisy.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I hear you and I will wait until I've had an opportunity to drive the car more. Sometimes I hear it and sometimes I don't. Today will be the last day of cruising until the spring. Winters here are pretty harsh and I want to keep her show car fresh.
The Car is warranteed till January of 09 so If I will have them look at again in the Spring only this time in the shop.

That 1 to 4 shift mode is a pain though- how do you get used to that?

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> That 1 to 4 shift mode is a pain though- how do you get used to that?
> 
> Frank


You will get used to it. Just make sure that you rev over 2000 rpm in first. If it is a big issue, you can install a skip-shift eliminator. I have not installed one yet, but plan to. It's a wiring harness that installs on the tranny, actually it sounds harder than it is, an it will bypass the 1+4 shift pattern. You can buy them from a place like SLP. They run in the $20 range.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I will drive the GTO more and just be a little patient with things before I look to overide things. There are lots of aftermarket upgrades for the goat. It's probrably good to make a list first. 

Thanks


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

macgto7004 said:


> You will get used to it. Just make sure that you rev over 2000 rpm in first. If it is a big issue, you can install a skip-shift eliminator. I have not installed one yet, but plan to. It's a wiring harness that installs on the tranny, actually it sounds harder than it is, an it will bypass the 1+4 shift pattern. You can buy them from a place like SLP. They run in the $20 range.
> 
> Russ


Literally installs in five minutes or less. Best money and time I have ever spent. I smile every time the light comes on on the dash and I still slip into second.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I will put that on my wish list which gets bigger and bigger. :lol:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Actually, I did find the part under GTO parts- it's called the skip shift eliminator and for its price and ease of installation, I am ordering it today.
Do I have to put the car up to access the area for installation? I could not tell from the diagram they show. 

Thank you for the info.

Frank


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> Actually, I did find the part under GTO parts- it's called the skip shift eliminator and for its price and ease of installation, I am ordering it today.
> Do I have to put the car up to access the area for installation? I could not tell from the diagram they show.
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> ...


You will have to lift the drivers side. I just put the whole side on two jack stands and slid right under. It really only took five minutes including putting the car on the stands. Installation of the part took about 30 seconds


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Great,

I am ording it right now.

Thank you!

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I am still attempting to post a picture in my avetar which would then show the phote under my name on the left. Everytime I download a shot, it tells me that it failed without giving a reason. I've used the resized pictures from photobucket and e-mailed resized pictures to myself to then download from my computer but still no success. 
I am checking the bottom avetar selection under edit avetar, and the photo downloads directly to that window. It's still not working however. 
Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong?

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> I am still attempting to post a picture in my avetar which would then show the phote under my name on the left. Everytime I download a shot, it tells me that it failed without giving a reason. I've used the resized pictures from photobucket and e-mailed resized pictures to myself to then download from my computer but still no success.
> I am checking the bottom avetar selection under edit avetar, and the photo downloads directly to that window. It's still not working however.
> ...


Are you trying to download from photobucket or are you trying to upload from your computer?
Your avatar must come from your computer.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I am downloading from my computer.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*upload*



raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> I am still attempting to post a picture in my avetar which would then show the phote under my name on the left. Everytime I download a shot, it tells me that it failed without giving a reason. I've used the resized pictures from photobucket and e-mailed resized pictures to myself to then download from my computer but still no success.
> I am checking the bottom avetar selection under edit avetar, and the photo downloads directly to that window. It's still not working however.
> ...


Im trying to upload a picture from my desk top also, a picture of the beast under the hood and it tells me upload failed. I had taken picture with my camera phone, dont know it that has anything to do with it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I am downloading from my computer.





NJgoat said:


> Im trying to upload a picture from my desk top also, a picture of the beast under the hood and it tells me upload failed. I had taken picture with my camera phone, dont know it that has anything to do with it.


Hmmm, not sure what to tell you guys. Maybe the site itself is having some problems. You may want to pm one of the moderators and ask. Other than that, I don't really know why the upload is failing.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I'll check with the sites administrator.

Thank you.
Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Skip Shift*

Well- it looks like my Avetar is set and all is right with the world.

Newest question: I just order a "skip shift cancel plug that plugs directly into the transmision. This will enable me to shift into 2nd gear at 2200-2500 rpm's. It is fully reversable but I am still concerned if this can in any way affect my warrenty coverage with GM.
All thoughts are welcome as usual. 

Have a GTO day.:cool 

Frank


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Your answer is YES. It will affect your warranty. Before taking your car to the dealer for whatever reason, make sure you remove it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Im trying to upload a picture from my desk top also, a picture of the beast under the hood and it tells me upload failed. I had taken picture with my camera phone, dont know it that has anything to do with it.


You can upload a URL to your avatar and sig as well a pic file saved on your computer.
For the avatar make sure you check the appropriate boxes. Frank got it to work.

As for uploading from your desk top. You have to have a valid path in one of the formats as required. If you are having difficulties from uploading from desk top. Save that file as a .jpg in a folder. Make sure the file size does not exceed the maximum allowable size. Then upload the file from that location not the desktop.

Use the test forum site in the Forum help section to practice....Thats what that area is for.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Skip Shift*

That certainly makes good sense to reinstall the plug before service and I will do so. Will the car computer somehow be able to record the skip plugs usage and there again, enable a sharp GM service tech, access this information which can lead to cancelling the warrentee. 
Now I am a little nervous about using this wonderful device. 
Frank:willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Avetar*

Regarding the avetar. 

I sent my avetar that was created on Photobucket, to my e-amil address and saved it to my desktop. I then went into "edit avetar" a on the GTO Forum,and downloaded the photo from my desktop. I did not immediately notice the picture under my name on the left until the next time I logged in an hour later. I assume that's what worked because that was the last of a long line of attempts to get it there that produced results. 
I hope this works for you.

Frank


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*64 Gto*

Hey, all,

There is a 64 GTO with not an original engine(396 with a six pack) for sale in very good condition. HAs a 4 speed Hst in it as well. Dealer in Florida is asking 36000 for it. I recently became involved with GTO's so any help on this one, whether the car is worth it will be appreciated.

Here is the website if you want to veiw it: www.pjsautoworld.com 
Once on the site, click on 60's cars and scroll down to a 64 red GTO.

Frank


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Hey, all,
> 
> There is a 64 GTO with not an original engine(396 with a six pack) for sale in very good condition. HAs a 4 speed Hst in it as well. Dealer in Florida is asking 36000 for it. I recently became involved with GTO's so any help on this one, whether the car is worth it will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Below is a copy of market value as depicted on UltimateGTO. This is a guideline to pricing. Maybe this will give you an idea of what to expect.

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/stat...o+clrpaint+dtmatrix+vinmatrix+dataplate+price

The below guideline is for the 1964 year GTO


low good high Price when New

Convertible $13,200 $39,600 $66,000 $3,092

Hardtop 10,800 32,300 53,900 2,852

Sport Coupe 10,600 31,700 52,800 2,787
(pillar/post)


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Back to a classic firebird*

HELP!

Perhaps its new car jidders but will someone please knock sense into me. I may complete a transaction today of trading this goat plus 10g's for a 68 350 Firebird that is a frame off restoration...the kind they do on Power Blocks Muscle Car. 

I'm thinking appreciation and all those wonderful things. There is no way it'll run with the GTO but I need help. I'm writing this at 3:49 am so I'm not getting any sleep.
Russ, GTO Judge, Terminator, anyone please help!

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> HELP!
> 
> Perhaps its new car jidders but will someone please knock sense into me. I may complete a transaction today of trading this goat plus 10g's for a 68 350 Firebird that is a frame off restoration...the kind they do on Power Blocks Muscle Car.
> 
> ...


Frank, Frank, buddy! What the hell are you doing stressed out at 4 in the morning?
OMG, what a dilema. Honestly, I can't really make up your mind for you. I guess I am probably not the best one to dole out advice, since I have a classic already.
However, if I was in the position where I have a new GTO and a classic came along and I had to chose between them, I keep the new one.

My reasoning is that, though the classic would make a great investment, the new car is more accessible. By that, I mean, just as with my 70 GTO that I have, I don't just get in and drive it whenever I want. The weather has to be right, I worry if I have to park it somewhere, it's not as comfortable a driver's car, etc.

Bottom line, if you can't afford to have both to enjoy, keep the new one for now and save your pennies for a classic in the future.
Just my opinion Frank. Best of luck with you dilema.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

Thank you for answering my call for help Russ. I am perplexed but I will hold onto your suggestions and think carefully throughout today. I've asked my brother his opinion as well. He recently purchased an AC Cobra that is simply awesome so I'll see what he has to say. Luckily I am married to a wonderful lady that supports even crazy ideas like this one because she follows my logic. 
The GTO does have beautiful lines that will only become more distinctive as the lesser pontiacs start to fade away with time. 
I'll let you know what happens and may the force be with us.
Thanks again Russ.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> Thank you for answering my call for help Russ. I am perplexed but I will hold onto your suggestions and think carefully throughout today. I've asked my brother his opinion as well. He recently purchased an AC Cobra that is simply awesome so I'll see what he has to say. Luckily I am married to a wonderful lady that supports even crazy ideas like this one because she follows my logic.
> The GTO does have beautiful lines that will only become more distinctive as the lesser pontiacs start to fade away with time.
> ...


Glad I could give you some food for thought Frank. Only you can make the decision, well, maybe the wifey too! She sound like a good woman!
:cheers 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.pjsautoworld.com/1960cars/1968pontiacfirebird23.JPG

Russ,

Click on the link abouve if you want to check out the Firebird. It'd a 68 white 350 with a Hurst 4 speed and 4bbl carb. 

Thanks again for your thoughts and Goat wisdom.

Frank:agree


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> http://www.pjsautoworld.com/1960cars/1968pontiacfirebird23.JPG
> 
> Russ,
> 
> ...


That is one sweet lookin bird, Frank. Tough choice. But, like I said, for me, if I had to give up the goat in order to buy the bird, I'd stick with my goat.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Russ,

I have made the decision to stay with the GTO. It was a tough decision but the GTO is one sweet and very fast ride. No matter how nice the 68 is, it will ride like a 68. Even the light show on the goat says...holy crap. 

Thanks for your input.arty: 

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> I have made the decision to stay with the GTO. It was a tough decision but the GTO is one sweet and very fast ride. No matter how nice the 68 is, it will ride like a 68. Even the light show on the goat says...holy crap.
> 
> ...


Yea Frank! arty: 
I know it was probably an aqonizing decision, but the new goat will not disappoint. 
As much as I love my 70, the 04 is every bit the car and more. The classics have their place, but the 04 I can get out and drive, even in the winter, when there is no snow, which they are calling for tonight. 
Enjoy your ride. You'll have plenty of SEG years ahead of you!
:cheers 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Skip Shift*

Hi Russ,

I am very happy I did not pursue the Firebird- thanks for getting me through a weak moment in time. 

About the 1 to 4 shift. I disengaged T/C and noticed that neither the shift light went on, and conversly, I was not locked out of 2nd gear. Was that just by coincidence or is that a way to bypass this through the cars normal programing functioning?
I would certainly perfer not having to install the plug at all if I don't have too.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> I am very happy I did not pursue the Firebird- thanks for getting me through a weak moment in time.
> 
> ...


It is just a coincidence. TC will not effect the CAGS. Yes, you can have the CAGS programmed out on your car. But, the CAGS eliminator will cost you a lot less.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok- then the plug is back on schedule.

Thank you Russ.

Frank:cool


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

I found a link on the Forum for Dominant Motorsports and there is a shaker hood design with a true air induction. The hood however is fiberglass and the company also cannot locate and supply the rubber gaskets needed for the hosing leading to the intake manifold. 
Do you know anything about this product. It's an awesome look and is very distinctive when you add their stripe kit.

Frank


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> I found a link on the Forum for Dominant Motorsports and there is a shaker hood design with a true air induction. The hood however is fiberglass and the company also cannot locate and supply the rubber gaskets needed for the hosing leading to the intake manifold.
> Do you know anything about this product. It's an awesome look and is very distinctive when you add their stripe kit.
> ...


Sorry Frank, I don't have any expirience with that. Also, sorry to say, you won't get a thumb's up from me on that one either. I have seen the shakers on the new GTOs and I'm not getting any warm fuzzie's about it.
Just my opinion you understand.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Russ,

Thanks for your honesty and purity to the GTO's- I suppose I may be trying to combine my old TA shaker into this modern goat. I will give this further thought then and perhaps work on performance only first.

Did GTO's have shakers at all in the past or is it a firebird thing?

Frank:confused


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Russ,
> 
> Thanks for your honesty and purity to the GTO's- I suppose I may be trying to combine my old TA shaker into this modern goat. I will give this further thought then and perhaps work on performance only first.
> 
> ...


The only GTO that ever had a shaker was the 74, perched on top of a 350 V8. Though the 74 is kind of a screwball GTO based on the Ventura, it did sell pretty well, over 7400 units. Almost twice as many at the 73, the other oddball of the GTO clan.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

And by true muscle standards, a 73 is the last year because of the de-tuned engines to follow- I never agreed with that cut off but all except for Pontiac followed the herd.
Good talking with you Russ. You are my GTO source:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> And by true muscle standards, a 73 is the last year because of the de-tuned engines to follow- I never agreed with that cut off but all except for Pontiac followed the herd.
> Good talking with you Russ. You are my GTO source:cheers


You might get an argument from some GTO purists on that point. HP numbers started dropping in 72, and being that the GTO was only an option package, some might argue that the "true" GTO ended in 71.
I don't think that way, but some would. Though the 73-74 GTOs were oddballs, they have become sought after collectibles. 

Thanks for the compliments though, I just do my little part to further the community of Goat-anistas!

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Your Welcome:cheers


----------

